

Ask HN: How to check if an idea has traction? - gusgordon

I have an idea that I think is good. I have set up a landing page, and I can go ahead and build the product whenever I want. However, it will also take significant manual labor by me to actually get running once the software is done. I have also run some Google Adwords, but they are expensive even with coupons and it's expensive to get a decent sample size.<p>What has worked for you in the past?
======
soneca
A claasic is the Dropbox video-MVP. It was a tough product to build, so they
created a simple, direct video showing how it would work. A lot of people
liked it, so they built the product. Google it for a better version of the
stroy.

It is possible to make 2 cents Adwords. I am getting about 30 signups each day
for about $5. I don't know if that is enough for me, but it is working for me
to test some things.

And also, your landing page should be validating it for you, it isn't? The
problem is just traffic for it?

------
orangethirty
Who do you think will buy your product? Go and talk to them. Its simple. You
dont know who they are? Do some research around the web to find who uses
similar products, and get in touch with these people through forums, email,
tweets, etc.

Note that there is no hack around this. You have to go looking for people. End
of story.

~~~
toumhi
Agree. OP might want to get acquainted to Lean Startup and especially Customer
Development ("Get out of the building").

You don't want to spend time working on something nobody wants.

The earlier you can validate parts of your business model, the better. And the
easiest way to do that is getting insights into your potential customers.
Talking to them will do that, looking at what they complain about on forums,
twitter etc will also do that.

------
tobylane
I'm reading PG's essays. He says you should make it because you want it,
you're the target audience. The nos you get from funding and other people is a
poor indicator of if an idea is good. Go for it.

------
simantel
Talk to customers! Or, in your case, talk to people in your target market! Is
this something they need? Are they willing to pay you for it?

------
Jeremy1026
Interested in the responses to this question as I am currently in the same
boat.

~~~
citruspi
Yeah, me too.

